# Can I clean with white wine vinegar?



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

(As I mentioned in my laundry thread,) I can't find distilled white vinegar where I live. I think the closest thing I can find must be white wine vinegar. Could I just substitute that in recipes for homemade cleaners with vinegar in them? I think I'd probably have to add more essential oil to compensate for the odor, which is stronger. But other than that, would it be a problem?

(Please forgive me if this is a stupid question.







)


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been using white wine vinegar for cleaning and laundry for years now with excellent results. I cannot easily find distilled vinegar either (and the one I did find once had some sort of a preservative in it that gave my DS a diaper rash after using it in the rinse cycle of my CD washing).
The only problem I see is the cost; here white wine vinegar is rather expensive, but on the other hand I feel that it is less processed than the distilled one.
No smell problems either and I do not normally use EO with it.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you, Gingercat! I agree about the cost. It's not terribly expensive here, but it does cost more than the distilled stuff would. I hadn't even thought about it being less processed, but you're right, that's something positive.

Okay, I can't wait until tomorrow to make some green household cleaners!


----------

